# CANOpen und Codesys



## Oberchefe (28 Januar 2005)

Nachdem anscheinend niemand EPIS kennt meine nächste Frage: Hatte schon mal jemand mit CANOpen zu tun in Verbindung mit einer Steuerung, die auf Codesys Basis programmiert wird? Mich würde interessieren, wie da die Programmierung aussieht wenn ein Parameter verschickt oder empfangen wird. Hatte bisher mit Codesys relativ wenig zu tun.


----------



## PeterEF (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich nutze zwar CoDeSys, aber nichtCAN. Doch sowohl eine Demoversion als auch das Handbuch sind frei verfügbar (entweder bei 3Soft oder bei Wago) und da drin ist auch die Library mit den Funktionen für CAN beschrieben.
Vielleicht kann Dir das ja ein wenig weiter helfen..

Peter


----------



## Kurt (28 Januar 2005)

Hallo,

das hängt immer von der Implementierung ab.
3S hat eine CANopen lib/treiber, 
viele HW-Anbieter die 3S implementieren, haben
aber eine Eigenentwicklung für CAN.

prinzipiell kann aber (auf die Schnelle) geschrieben werden:
Bei CANopen hast du PDO's, die laufen (meist) von selber,
müssen also 'nur' konfiguriert/installiert werden.
und
SDO's das ist dann die Hin-Her Kommunikation wie:
Da hast du den Wert für Parameter (Objekt) 4F90.
Antwort - Ja habe Ihn.
Oder geh' schick mir den Wert von ...
Da haste Ihn...

Bei PDO hast du 8 Byte Nutzdaten.
Bei SDO 4Byte - Rest ist Dienst,ParaNummer,SubNummer...

In der Regel gibt es dafür Funktionen's Send.../Receive..
Üblicherweise EASY.

kurt


----------



## Oberchefe (29 Januar 2005)

Ich danke Euch für die Antworten. Wie es aussieht, läuft es doch auf eine Steuerung von Epis raus. HMI und SPS zusammen und doch relativ günstig. Oder gibt es da etwas ähnlich günstiges von einem anderen Hersteller?


----------



## Kurt (29 Januar 2005)

Bei kompakt - SPS in der Bedieneinheit - nehme ich das PP41 von B&R.
Kostet nen Tausender.

http://www.br-automation.com/CMS/index.php?page=66&language=AT

kurt


----------

